# Boulder Junior Cycling Kickoff Meeting



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Boulder Junior Cycling will have an Introduction/Kick-off meeting at 6:00 PM this Friday Feb 3rd at 902 Pearl Street, Boulder (in the offices of Quick Left Software). The meeting will provide an introduction to the Road/Track and MTB Programs. 

Boulder Junior Cycling Road team has several options for boys and girls ages 10-18 including two Developmental Teams and a Stagiaire team for older teen riders. Boulder Junior Cycling has been named a USA Cycling Center of Excellence for the fifth straight year. 

More information here:

Boulder Junior Cycling - Home


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Meeting cancelled due to snow. Will reschedule.


----------

